# Looking for Science Fiction Recommendations/ Suggestions



## carrie221 (Sep 25, 2006)

I was wondering what people would recommend.  I am not a big fan of comedies which I know makes me un-natural ... I just find most of them to be stupid and not in the least funny.

I do like dramas and action films. If a movie can make me cry it is a great movie in my book.  What would be recommend? Both in genre and out.

Thanks


----------



## j d worthington (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Recommendations*

Uh-oh. Now you did it.... 

*The Miracle Worker* (with Ann Bancroft and Patty Duke; not the later versions)
*The Lion in Winter* (with Katherine Hepburn and Peter O'Toole)
*West Side Story*
*Fiddler on the Roof*
*Requiem for a Heavyweight* (with Anthony Quinn, Jackie Gleason, Mickey Rooney and Julie Harris)
*Curse of the Cat People* (the Val Lewton film directed by Robert Wise -- his first directing job; categorized as horror, it's anything but; but it is a lovely film about the magical world of gifted children)
*Tuck Everlasting *(the recent Disney version is the only one I've seen)
*The Ghost and Mrs. Muir* (with Gene Tierney and Rex Harrison, and an exquisite musical score by Bernard Herrmann)
*The Hunchback of Notre Dame* (both the 1923 silent with Lon Chaney and the 1939 RKO version with Charles Laughton -- that final scene with Quasimodo.... oh, my!)

That'll do for the moment, I think.....


----------



## carrie221 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Recommendations*



			
				j. d. worthington said:
			
		

> Uh-oh. Now you did it....
> 
> *The Miracle Worker* (with Ann Bancroft and Patty Duke; not the later versions)
> *The Lion in Winter* (with Katherine Hepburn and Peter O'Toole)
> ...


 
The Miracle Worker I have seen but not in years
The Lion in Winter I enjoyed a great deal (that version and the one with Captain Picard)
West Side Story I have seen and I liked it but I don't think I've seen it in ten years
Tuck Everlasting I have seen everything but the last twenty minutes


The rest I have never seen and I had never even heard of a few of them...


----------



## j d worthington (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Recommendations*

*Requiem for a Heavyweight* was originaly done as a teleplay with Jack Palance in the role of Mountain, then expanded to an 89-minute film; both versions were written by Rod Serling of Twilight Zone fame; and a more poignant film about human dignity (and lack of) would be hard to find. I've seen this film I don't know how many times, and I still can't come away from it without a huge lump in my throat and tears in my eyes. It also has one of the best performances Jackie Gleason ever put in in his life.

*Curse of the Cat People*, along with the other films Val Lewton produced, was recently released as part of a set, remastered. I highly recommend this film; it's very touching, and some of the performances -- including the young girl in the film -- are quite amazing.

As for the Laughton *Hunchback* -- saw that a few years ago in a theatre, and when Laughton as Quasimodo delivered that last line, I don't think there was a dry eye in the house... it's the sort of line that, done today, would fall completely flat, but here it plucks at your heartstrings with a sure hand.

Also, if you don't mind silent films, *The Man Who Laughs*, with Conrad Veidt, is a wonderful film... as Ray Bradbury noted a few years ago, after more than 80 years, "the darned thing still works" (Ray's words). This, too, has a character who will get to you....


----------



## ravenus (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Recommendations*

If you want to cry and don't mind a subtitled film...*Grave of the Fireflies*


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Recommendations*

For tears try _Silent Running_.

For drama of a high quality (and something a bit off the beaten track) try that recently rediscovered silent classic _The Passion Of Joan Of Arc_ (it was recommended to me here at Chronicles and has since become a favourite of mine.

Another oldie worth a look - _Sudden Fear_ with Jack Palance as a silver-tongued baddie and Joan Crawford as the target of his argent tinged tonsil tingler


----------



## tiny99 (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: Recommendations*

I think the latest version of War of the Worlds starring Tom Cruise is an absolute  belter.....even though I normally don't think anyone should mess with Wells's original ideas.....this is suspenseful and keeps going at a nice pace. Definitely worth a look.


----------



## Paige Turner (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: Recommendations*

_Hear My Song_ might change your mind about "comedies." It's sweet, and funny, and moody, and it has some great music. It's Irish, so it has a little swearing in it, too. I recommend that one. See, look at that. I'm smiling, just thinking about it.


----------



## Memnoch (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: Recommendations*



			
				carrie221 said:
			
		

> I was wondering what people would recommend. I am not a big fan of comedies which I know makes me un-natural ... I just find most of them to be stupid and not in the least funny.
> 
> I do like dramas and action films. If a movie can make me cry it is a great movie in my book. What would be recommend? Both in genre and out.
> 
> Thanks


 
Watership Down AAAHHHH. bit of Simon and Garfunkel to boot!!

Armeggedon!!! I swear to God I nearly cry like a baby at 3 different times every time I watch that film!!! Oh and it's factual, honest!!


----------



## Memnoch (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: Recommendations*

I went to the flix last night and watched Clerks 2 that brought a nostalgic tear to my eye at the end . . . sniff.


----------



## Joel007 (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: Recommendations*

only film i ever shed a tear at was passion of the christ. I can't say i know any crying sort of films, although my wife is quite fond of _The Notebook_. A romancey sort of film


----------



## infinite (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: Recommendations*

What dreams may come and Crash. 
Meet joe Black is a tear jerker with an element of humour.
For a comedy that might make you cry try Murial's Wedding


----------



## Memnoch (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: Recommendations*

Right Kevin Spacey film he's an "Alien or is he!" story!!! K pax I think, that is moving!! Not to be confused with K-9 which is a poor mans Turner and Hooch!!!


----------



## carrie221 (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: Recommendations*

Thanks for all the suggestions I will keep them in mind


----------



## j d worthington (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: Recommendations*



			
				Memnoch said:
			
		

> Right Kevin Spacey film he's an "Alien or is he!" story!!! K pax I think, that is moving!! Not to be confused with K-9 which is a poor mans Turner and Hooch!!!


 
K-Pax it is... and a very, very good, understated film.


----------



## jenna (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Recommendations*



			
				Joel007 said:
			
		

> only film i ever shed a tear at was passion of the christ. I can't say i know any crying sort of films, although my wife is quite fond of _The Notebook_. A romancey sort of film



i'm not normally a girly film type of chick, but i love the Notebook. and not just because Ryan Gosling gets naked. (honest!)


----------



## Jack (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Recommendations*

Agreeing with Memnock with Watership Down and K-pax - Both are must see, though don't let any young-uns watch watership down as they will be crying for different reasons.

Other good one's -
Leon, Collateral, Fallen, anything by Tim Burton  , O Brother where art thou?, The descent, Stigmata, Donnie Darko, Ciderhouse rules, Night watch and Drop Dead Fred (comedy of a kind).


----------



## BookStop (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Recommendations*

I second *Crash* - great movie

*Secondhand Lions* is one of my favorites (definitely my fav family flick or FFF as it's known in the biz) and classified as a drama, although it has some humor too.

*Moulin Rouge *is very, very good, although some folks can't get used to the style of it (my parents hated it and instead tuned in to Walker, Texas Ranger **groans**)


----------



## unclejack (Jul 9, 2007)

*Science Fiction suggestions*

I need help peoples. I've run out of science fiction movies to watch that I haven't already seen. I just watched Soylent Green last night for the first time and that was really good but I can't think of much else. I've basically seen just about every modern science fiction movie ever made and most of the old ones. I prefer some classic science fiction but when I do a searchy online for like the time science fiction movies of all time, I've already seen all of them. I don't care how populare they are as long as their good. Lemme know if you think of anything. Thanks. (P.S. here's a little help via the process of elimination..I've seen both war of the worlds, both body snatcher movies, the blob, Soylent Green, The first season of Lost in Space, 2001 A space odessy....can't really think of anything else, those are the big titles of the classics I've seen. )


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 9, 2007)

My advice? Look beyond Hollywood. Check out some foreign language Sci-Fi. *Stalker* (Russian) and *Delicatessen, Le Dernier Combat* (French) come to mind. Also, check out places like Retroflicks.com for some obscure English language stuff like *The Tunnel*. 

There is also a lot of classic British Sci-Fi to look at (Quatermass is a particular favourite of mine).


----------



## iansales (Jul 9, 2007)

Returner, Natural City, Avalon, Casshern, Immortal, Possible Worlds, Galaxy of Terror, Smilla's Sense of Snow, Steamboy, Renaissance, Monarch of the Moon.


----------



## j d worthington (Jul 9, 2007)

Solyaris (1972)

Forbidden Planet (1956)

Metropolis (1927)

Things to Come (1936)

The Day the Earth Stood Still (1951)

The Incredible Shrinking Man (1957)

This Island Earth (1955)

The Thing from Another World (1951)

and also John Carpenter's remake (though try to get the original theatrical release... the later re-edit has an ending that weakens the impact considerably):

The Thing (1982)

It Came from Outer Space (1953) (though it's best to see this one with the 3-D... nice use of the process; actually used to add to the storytelling)

Planet of the Apes (1968) (though you should skip the sequels)

Fahrenheit 451 (1966)

Silent Running (1972)

Westworld (1973)

A Clockwork Orange (1971) (though, if you're chary about nudity, this one may not be for you... darn fine film, though)

Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb (1964)

Année dernière à Marienbad, L' (1961) (which, with some justice, has been viewed as a strange time-travel sort of piece)

Outward Bound (1930)

Lost Horizon (1937) (look for the reconstructed version)

On Borrowed Time (1939)

Death Takes a Holiday (1934)

The Devil and Daniel Webster (1941)

Cat People (1942)

and, for completely different reasons, even though it is a "sequel":

The Curse of the Cat People (1944) (which is just a lovely film)

(these last few are more "fantasy" -- though not what most people think of as fantasy these days -- but are beautiful films well worth seeing)


----------



## HardScienceFan (Jul 9, 2007)

and STILL no *photographing Faeries!
or Le pacte des Loupes
*


----------



## iansales (Jul 9, 2007)

*Last Year at Marienbad* an sf film?! JD, you can't be serious


----------



## j d worthington (Jul 9, 2007)

iansales said:


> *Last Year at Marienbad* an sf film?! JD, you can't be serious


 
Oh, but I am. Struck me as odd, too, when I first saw that it had been short-listed for a Hugo back in 1963; but it makes a certain odd kind of sense, when you think about it, as it plays with a lot of the same themes that the New Wave SF did -- time, identity, memory, epistemology, and so on... and it's left ambiguous whether these are conflicting memories, alternate realities, etc., with a hint of each....


----------



## iansales (Jul 9, 2007)

I suppose if it had been made now, it'd be classified as slipstream... Mind you, if you look at the rest of Hugo nominations for 1963 - film and print - it was definitely the odd one out...


----------



## j d worthington (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh, that it was...


----------



## MsGudBod (Jul 9, 2007)

Have you seen all three "blobs"?
I think there was three. I know for fact there was an old, old one in black and white, and then another one in 1980 something with Matt Dillion's brother as the star.  And I thought I had seen a trailer a while back for another one.

Thanks to your quest I've seen many new ones from j.d.'s list.  
Thanks j.d.  (Westworld Rules - pay homage to "Kidd Creole" Yule Brenner)


----------



## j d worthington (Jul 9, 2007)

LOL. Yes, I've always had a fondness for *Westworld*, with the mixture of tongue-in-cheek parody, social commentary, and sometimes dark, menacing atmosphere. Yul Brynner did manage to walk that line very well, I think. (Though I feel sorry for the poor stuntman who had to do that flaming android bit... which I recall hearing, several years ago, was all done in one take.....)

EDIT: By the way, I'm only aware of two film versions of The Blob per se, though Larry Hagman(!) did a sequel of sorts to the original in 1972:

Beware! The Blob (1972)


----------



## unclejack (Jul 9, 2007)

As far as I know there were only two blobs and I've seen both. One was in black and white and I barely remember it, but I remember the remake better which I think came out in the 80s. I've also seen both children of the damned movies which were both great. I think they are equal in quality. (is it children or village? There are two originals, one is village of the damned and one is children of the damned but there is only a remake for one of them starring Christopher Reeves I just don't remember if it is village or children.)


----------



## unclejack (Jul 9, 2007)

By the way, thanks for all the suggestions. I'm sure that's more than enough to keep me busy for awhile.


----------



## unclejack (Jul 9, 2007)

Hey, as for the comment on "The Thing From Another World" and there being a remake by John Carpenter...if you're referring to "The Thing", I thought that was an orignal John Carpenter flick, darn good one too. I had no idea that was a remake. Are those two movies the same?


----------



## Connavar (Jul 10, 2007)

This thread is perfect for me i wanted to see more and older SF movies.


I have seen the asian ones cause im a big fan of asian cinema specially Korea.

I enjoyed Natural City to bits.


----------



## Kostmayer (Jul 10, 2007)

Dark Star - An early (possibly the first) John Carpenter film.

Low budget Sci-fi spoof. Very silly, but quite poignant in places.


----------



## unclejack (Jul 10, 2007)

Yeah, I think I'm gonna try and watch that one. I did a search for the trailer but couldn't find it but I saw some of the pics for it and it looks awesome.


----------



## unclejack (Jul 10, 2007)

I meant Natural City, not Dark Star, although I don't know anything about Dark star. Just clarifyin my response was to the natural city post.


----------



## Connavar (Jul 10, 2007)

Try it its a good and different SF.


Its better than The Returner who is much more action oriented.  Looked alittle  inspired by Matrix actionwise you will know if you see the action scenes.


----------



## j d worthington (Jul 10, 2007)

Answer: Yes, *The Thing* is a remake of the earlier film... so much so that the opening title in the Carpenter film is an hommage to the Christyan Nyby/Howard Hawks film; the difference being that, by the time Carpenter made his film, they could actually do such a chameleon creature; whereas in the original they had to play it as a humanoid being -- but with very nasty elements. It's actually a rather good suspense film with some nice atmospheric moments, and some good characterization.

And it was *Village of the Damned*; *Children* was the sequel, and *Village* has been filmed at least one other time (possibly two): once by John Carpenter (1995) and once in Mexico, by Miguel Marte (as *Pueblo de maltidos*; 1993), if this is the same story, which I'm not certain of. I've not seen either of the later film versions. It was based on John Wyndham's *The Midwich Cuckoos* (1957).


----------



## unclejack (Jul 10, 2007)

I don't know about the one in Mexico but I've seen the John Carpenter version a couple of times and it's really good. It's been awhile since I saw the first one though. I don't know that I've ever seen the original of the thing though. I will say that I liked it, it was one of the best sci fi horror flicks around. And I don't know how the first one ended, but I like the ending in the John Carpenter version. Kinda leaves you in suspense not knowing if either one of them is the the thing or not. Most of the time when that's done in movies it leaves you feelin frustrated but in this one it was pretty cool.


----------



## j d worthington (Jul 11, 2007)

There are two versions of the John Carpenter film. In the original theatrical release, there's an ending such as you describe. In the other, there's a further bit where there's voice-over and a repeat of some of the opening landscapes, etc. It really weakened the punch of the original ending which, as you say, was left open... were either of them? If so, would this whole thing start all over again... only worse (being out in the world at large)? And, for that matter, the possibility that sharing the bottle spread the contagion... and so on.

For all its over-the-top (at times) effects, it really was a rather good adaptation of the incidents (though not the underlying philosophy) of John Campbell's "Who Goes There?", while the original is a different film, really; good, but quite a different proposition.


----------



## MsGudBod (Jul 11, 2007)

j. d. worthington said:


> LOL. Yes, I've always had a fondness for *Westworld*, with the mixture of tongue-in-cheek parody, social commentary, and sometimes dark, menacing atmosphere. Yul Brynner did manage to walk that line very well, I think. (Though I feel sorry for the poor stuntman who had to do that flaming android bit... which I recall hearing, several years ago, was all done in one take.....)
> 
> EDIT: By the way, I'm only aware of two film versions of The Blob per se, though Larry Hagman(!) did a sequel of sorts to the original in 1972:
> 
> Beware! The Blob (1972)



Maybe that was wishful thinking on my part for a newer version of "the blob", as this seems to be the summer of sequels and remakes. 
And...
It appears I owe you yet another debt of gratitude for yet another movie to checkout when I get the chance.(as hectic as my life seems to be, never any time for {{ME}})


----------



## j d worthington (Jul 11, 2007)

MsGudBod said:


> It appears I owe you yet another debt of gratitude for yet another movie to checkout when I get the chance.(as hectic as my life seems to be, never any time for {{ME}})


 
Weeelllll.... I'm not sure I'd be too intent on getting around to seeing that one. As I recall (and I've not seen it in 35 years) it really wasn't particularly good....

However, if you track it down, and it turns out to be good... I'd like to hear about it (and perhaps I could watch it again myself....)


----------



## The Ace (Jul 11, 2007)

Dark Star (apart from the C&W soundtrack) and the Forbidden Planet.


----------



## CaptainCatfish (Oct 8, 2007)

How about "Andromeda Strain"?


----------



## unclejack (Oct 8, 2007)

I just watched that one recently and loved it. I posted a thread on that movie in the general media section if you wanna check it out.


----------



## Gav (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey Unclejack

What sorts of SF are you looking for?

The hard sort (quite hard to find in movies) or the space opera type (much easier)?

A couple of films that people haven't mentioned:

Dark City
The City of Lost Children.


I've just watched a rather good french motion-capture animation called Renaissance.  You can pick it up cheap in Virgin at present.  It's well worth a look.


----------



## Briareus Delta (Oct 11, 2007)

I'd have to agree with those nominating Dark Star - well worth watching. I recently caught a film called *The Butterfly Effect *on TV, which is quite an interesting time-travel tale. I enjoyed it, even though it featured Ashton Kutcher who's not exactly my favourite actor.

The Butterfly Effect (2004)

Apart from the obvious classics, I think good sci-fi films are increasingly hard to find these days. Good luck with the search, Unclejack!


----------



## unclejack (Oct 11, 2007)

Okay well 2 things. First of all I don't kinow what you mean by Hard sci fi and space opera sci fi so I don't know how to answer that one. I have seen Dark City and it was ok and City of Children was pretty good too. Neither one of them screamed out sci fi to me though, or at least not in the sense of the kind of sci fi I'm into. I do like the space age sci fi like Firefly and Lost in Space and I also love The Outer Limits. (The new ones, nothing against the old ones it's just that I've seen more of the new ones) I'm really not too big into the whole alien scene, I think it's been done to death and is becoming increasingly unoriginal and AI always seems to come off as a little to soft and unbelievable to me in the integration of emotions into the AI in question. I don't really buy it. But mostly I enjoy the kind of sci fi that relies heavily upon the setting to create the mood and feel of the film. I love movies set in the future like Equilibrium or Minority Report even though I do have some problems with the constant mixing of genres that Hollywood typically seems to carry out nowadays. 
  I liked The Butterfly Effect, it was pretty original, but I have to say that a movie that resembles it that I thought was a thousand percent better was The Eye Inside. (It may actually be spelled The I Inside, I can't remember) It's not sci fi but it definately is much more gripping and intrigueing than The Butterfly Effect.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Oct 11, 2007)

Get the boixsets of The Twilight Zone (b/w versions) Not only do you get some great short s/f stories , you also see were more modern feature-length films got their 'inspiration' from


----------



## sunnye (Jul 21, 2008)

good luck to you .


----------



## Barbarella (Oct 21, 2008)

unclejack said:


> I need help peoples. I've run out of science fiction movies to watch that I haven't already seen. I just watched Soylent Green last night for the first time and that was really good but I can't think of much else. I've basically seen just about every modern science fiction movie ever made and most of the old ones. I prefer some classic science fiction but when I do a searchy online for like the time science fiction movies of all time, I've already seen all of them. I don't care how populare they are as long as their good. Lemme know if you think of anything. Thanks. (P.S. here's a little help via the process of elimination..I've seen both war of the worlds, both body snatcher movies, the blob, Soylent Green, The first season of Lost in Space, 2001 A space odessy....can't really think of anything else, those are the big titles of the classics I've seen. )


 
 Island of doctor monroe 1996 film version.


----------



## Quokka (Oct 21, 2008)

I had a quick read through but will probably still repeat some 

Note: not all of these are great Sci-Fi but there's usually something that made me think they were watchable. Cube is a good example, it's a bit of a missed opportunity but still at least it was a bit different.

Cube
Mad Max
Brazil
Forbidden Plant
When Worlds Collide
Gattaca
Blade Runner
The Day the Earth Stood Still
Them
Invaders from Mars (the 50's version)
Alien/s
Enemy Mine
Day of the Triffids
The Silent Earth
[SIZE=-1]The Outer Limits: Sandkings[/SIZE]

and although its more horor than sci fi, The Night of the Living Dead.


----------



## murphy (Oct 21, 2008)

Didn't see mentioned of the Russian films *Nightwatch* and *Daywatch*


----------



## Joe Meils (Dec 5, 2008)

Well, it seems you might want to check out some more obscure titles....

The Wizard of Speed and Time

Solaris (2003) with George Clooney (virtually no one went to see this when it was out in the theatres)

The Trouble With Jack (a Walter Mitty-style story about a SF author with brain damage, who keeps slipping into his own stories.)

Twice Upon a Time (animated) You really have to see this one to appreciate it.

Lost Skeleton of Cadavera (a spoof of the 1950's ultra cheap sci fi exploitation films)

Oblivion


----------



## Happy Joe (Jan 23, 2009)

*Looking for recommendations...*

I have purchased an "all the movies you want to see in a month" package at the local DVD rental outlet (I do this about 3 times per year) and find that I have now seen all of the recent releases  (its a cheap way to sort out those I might wish to purchase).

How about some recommendations... 
On the list right now are; 
Casablanca 
Serenity
Life of Brian
Kill Bill
Drunken Master 2

...any others that I ought to see?

Thanx...
Enjoy!


----------



## Dagny (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Looking for recommendations...*

well, what do you like?

you can always do the SF/F fun list - 
Dune (the fun/bizarre Lynch version, or the recenter Scifi channel version)
Bladerunner
Alien
2001
2010
Spirited Away
Donnie Darko
The Island
28 days later
stargate
the 5th element
X-men series


or just darn fun movies
The Professional
Shawshank Redeption
The usual suspects
Back to the Future
Little Miss Sunshine
Shaun of the Dead
raiders of the lost ark


----------



## Foxbat (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Looking for recommendations...*

For something different, you could try some foreign movies.
Some of my favourites are (in no particular order)

Delicatessen
City Of Lost Children
The Lives Of Others
Stalker
Life Is Beautiful
Johnny Stecchino
Motorcycle Diaries


----------



## dustinzgirl (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Looking for recommendations...*



Happy Joe said:


> I have purchased an "all the movies you want to see in a month" package at the local DVD rental outlet (I do this about 3 times per year) and find that I have now seen all of the recent releases  (its a cheap way to sort out those I might wish to purchase).
> 
> How about some recommendations...
> On the list right now are;
> ...



I don't know, but you should definitely youtube Serenity bloopers!


----------



## clovis-man (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Looking for recommendations...*



Dagny said:


> you can always do the SF/F fun list -


 
Don't neglect the "classics":

*The Day the Earth Stood Still* (original)
*War of the Worlds* (original)
*The Thing* (original, although Carpenter's remake is more faithful to the original story)
*This Island Earth*
*When Worlds Collide*
*Forbidden Planet*
*Invasion of the Body Snatchers* (original)

and for a complete (I can't believe I'm watching this) hoot: *Robot Monster*


----------



## dustinzgirl (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Looking for recommendations...*

Ice Pirates, Big Trouble in Little China, um...


----------



## Happy Joe (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Looking for recommendations...*

Thanx!
I just did Blade Runner and First Men In the Moon;
Many old classics aren't stocked in this video store but I added;
Carpenters' The Thing,
Ice pirates
Spirited Away
Donnie Darko
Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon

I have many of the other suggestions on DVD, but keep 'em comming...
I like action adventure, swashbucklers, fantasy, good effects, comedy, even some Chinese flicks if they are well done (not terrible); and, of course, Sci-fi...

Thanx for the ideas!


----------



## Overread (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Looking for recommendations...*

House of Flying Daggers
Hero
Anything by Studio Ghibli (though if you get Grave of the Fireflys makes sure to stock up on tissues - chances are you will need them)
Cutthroat Island - for some swashbuckling!


----------



## Aeris (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Looking for recommendations...*

*Hero *is definitely a must. It is just so aesthetically pleasing...

Also, I would recommend *Everything is Illuminated*. It is a comedy of sorts...very strange and touching.

*Little Miss Sunshine* is also one of my favorites...my goodness, I am drawing a blank! I can usually name a ton off the top of my head, but I'll definitely come back as I think of more.


----------



## Pyan (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Looking for recommendations...*

Don't forget *Monty Python and the Holy Grail*, if you enjoy(ed) *Life of Brian*...


----------



## clovis-man (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Looking for recommendations...*



Aeris said:


> Also, I would recommend *Everything is Illuminated*. It is a comedy of sorts...very strange and touching.


 
Never thought of it as a comedy, but it does have its humorous moments. An optimistic film that explores the human condition in one of its worst times and proves that, for Elijah Wood, there is life after Frodo.


----------



## Happy Joe (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Looking for recommendations...*

Thank you all...
List updated.

Enjoy!


----------



## BookStop (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Looking for recommendations...*

If you like action adventure and swashbucklers try *Princess Bride* and *Secondhand Lions*. these are 2 of my favorites! *Returner*, Ritana in Japanese, is an excellent sf flick with good fx.


----------



## MontyCircus (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: Looking for recommendations...*



Happy Joe said:


> How about some recommendations...
> On the list right now are;
> Casablanca
> Serenity
> ...



Nice picks!  *Casablanca* (@@@@@) is awesome.  I wish movies still had dialogue like that.  *Life of Brian* (@@@@@) is a classic too.  It doesn't get much better than *Kill Bill* (@@@@@).  "Part 2" I didn't think was as good, but Pai Mei makes it more than worth it (@@@@).  Haven't seen *Serenity* but I've been watching *Firefly*.  I love the comedy in that to death.

I'll just rate the rest of what's been recommended that I've seen out of 5 "@"s.

My system:

@@@@@ = Classic.  Perfect.  I own it and love it to death...or...Why don't I own this?????
@@@@ = Fantastic, Really solid, good movie.
@@@ = It's alright...decent rental
@@ = Wasn't a complete waste of time, had it's moments, but not recommended
@ = Hate it and could fill pages on how and why I do.  I left the theatre (or turned it off), or wish I had left the theatre (or turned it off)

*Dune *(the fun/bizarre Lynch version, or the recenter Scifi channel version) @@
*Alien *@@@@
*Aliens *@@@@@
*2001 *@@@
*Spirited Away* @@
*Donnie Darko* @
*The Island* @
*the 5th element* @@@
*X-Men* @@@@@
*X-Men 2* @@@@@
*X-Men 3* @@
*The Professional* @@
*Shawshank Redeption* @@@@@
*The usual suspects* @@@ (@@ if you know the ending)
*Back to the Future* @@@@@
*Little Miss Sunshine* @
*Shaun of the Dead* @@
*raiders of the lost ark* @@@@@
*Life Is Beautiful* @@@@
*Motorcycle Diaries* @@@
*The Day the Earth Stood Still* (original) @@@
*War of the Worlds* (original) @@@@@
*This Island Earth* (have only seen it as part of Mystery Science Theatre 3000: The Movie which is a definite classic @@@@@; Normal viewww, normal viewww, normal viewww, normal viewwwwwwwwwww!!!)
*House of Flying Daggers* (I should see this again, but I'll say @@@ for now)
*Hero* (Should see this one again too, I'll say @@@, I thought the different coloured scenes gimmick was nothing to get too excited about.  And I think the political message is ****** up).
*Anything by Studio Ghibli* I didn't like *Princess Mononoke* @@ or *Spirited Away* @@, so I guess I'm just not into Miyazake.  There were some bits in there I liked (those little soot things in *Spirited Away* were fun), but overall...no thanks.
*Everything is Illuminated* @.  I shut it off after about 15 minutes.  A total wasteland.
*Little Miss Sunshine* @.  A supposed comedy.  I'm not sure I even smiled once.
*Monty Python and the Holy Grail* @@@@@.  Best comedy ever.
*Princess Bride* @@@@@.  Great, great satirical movie.  Great story, so much fun, so many classic moments.  Just perfect.  And framing it with Fred Savage listening to the story being read from Peter Faulk was so brilliant; especially because I was a young'en at the time.  Actually it's a funny story:  My older sister brought me and my younger sister to the movies.  I asked what we were seeing and she said "a funny movie".  Then I got a look at the movie poster and started FREAKING OUT at my older sister.  "HEY!!!  THIS IS A LOVE MOVIE!!!!"  She quieted me down and it was an unforgettable experience.


----------



## Overread (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: Looking for recommendations...*

I guess I really should watch that Princess Bride film...........

Oh and one thing if you ever get the chance to see Alien 3 - make sure you watch the directors cut edition - its 1000* better than the original


----------



## Happy Joe (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: Looking for recommendations...*



> I guess I really should watch that Princess Bride film...........


 
Most definately!

I, also, tend to go for the Director's cut whenver availiable... 

Thanks all! Haven't found a bummer in the list yet...

Enjoy!


----------



## mirinda (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: Looking for recommendations...*

V for Vendetta is a great one.


----------



## MontyCircus (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Looking for recommendations...*



Overread said:


> Oh and one thing if you ever get the chance to see Alien 3 - make sure you watch the directors cut edition - its 1000* better than the original



For me though there are only 2 Alien films worth seeing.  Don't think I've seen the director's cut of the 3rd one though.  Really the only thing they can do with the series now (and the same with Predator and Terminator), is a full-on assault on earth.  Everything else is a waste of time.  It sounds like they're finally doing that with the next Terminator at least.


----------



## MontyCircus (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Looking for recommendations...*



mirinda said:


> V for Vendetta is a great one.



It was so-so until the cathartic "Bush and Cheney getting blown to hell" finale.  Seemed pretty thinly-veiled to me anyway.  And quite enjoyable at the time.


----------



## clovis-man (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Looking for recommendations...*



MontyCircus said:


> For me though there are only 2 Alien films worth seeing.


 
I tend to feel the same. After the incredible ordeal the surviving characters endured in *Aliens*, it seemed gratuitous and something of a cheat to wipe most of them out as an opening scene in the third film. The fourth movie just got too silly. Just MHO of course.


----------



## Ross (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Looking for recommendations...*

If you like Martial Arts then watch *Ong Bak* and *Warrior King*

They are subtitled but are really worth a watch, both really good films. They star Tony Jaa. (the next superstar martial artist I reckon)

Also, for the same style of film i'd give *Azumi 1* and *2* a watch. They have a female lead in this one. Subtitled again but are both very good films.


----------



## BookStop (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Looking for recommendations...*



Overread said:


> I guess I really should watch that Princess Bride film...........


 
  Oh, OR, you have to see Princess Bride. It is really nearly as good as the book. Have you read it?


----------



## Joe Meils (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: Looking for recommendations...*

My short list, which I reccommend to anyone who likes oddball movies:

1. Skycaptain and the World of Tomorrow
2. What the (Bleep) Do We Know?
3. The Wizard of Speed and Time
4. Tampopo
5. Primer
6. Pi
7. Jabberwokky
8. Frankenstien Unbound
9. Solaris (Clooney version)
10. Wizards (Ralph Bakshi)


----------



## Happy Joe (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Looking for recommendations...*

Jabberwocky... added

Thanks!


----------

